# Driver for PCTV DVB-S2 461e Stick



## balanga (Mar 29, 2018)

Has anyone been able to use a PCTV DVB-S2 461e Stick under FreeBSD?

This FreeBSD Wiki page suggests it might/should work... but I haven't made any progress in getting it working over the last month.


----------



## balanga (Jun 27, 2018)

Three months later still no progress...  

PCTV DVB-S2 461e Stick is made by Hauppauge so it's not exactly a no name device and I would have thought there would be some support for it.

The earlier model (460e) required webcamd >= 3.1.0.4 and tda10071 firmware dvb-fe-tda10071.fw  but I was never able to find that. Anyone know where to look?

I've returned to this topic because I've just managed to get it working with Tvheadend and Oscam on Debian Linux and would much prefer to have it working on FreeBSD.


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jun 27, 2018)

If it is a USB stick then it will have a vendor and product ID.  I have not investigated BSD thoroughly enough to know whether it has a video-for-bsd API like linux has.  If so, then most likely the product ID for the newer device would have to be registered with the driver so that the kernel recognizes it.  You are now into the realm of kernel programming, so unless there is interest in supporting that particular device, you are probably on your own and will be doing some kernel module modifications.


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jun 27, 2018)

I read the device matrix for the earlier model.  I'd suggest contacting the developer listed for the 460e for more information.


----------



## balanga (Jun 28, 2018)

tempest766 said:


> If it is a USB stick then it will have a vendor and product ID.



The Hauppauge PCTV System 461e has a VID/PID of 2013:0258.

See also Thread em28xx.64878


----------



## balanga (Jun 30, 2018)

tempest766 said:


> I read the device matrix for the earlier model.  I'd suggest contacting the developer listed for the 460e for more information.



Unfortunately I can't work out who that is...


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jul 1, 2018)

balanga said:


> Unfortunately I can't work out who that is...



I'm pretty sure that there was an email address listed on the 460e line...


----------



## balanga (Jul 1, 2018)

tempest766 said:


> I'm pretty sure that there was an email address listed on the 460e line...



My email bounced... however  see Thread em28xx.64878 and Thread tvheadend.66496


----------

